# London, UK Meetups



## mulan122

I would like to start a London based Meetup Group and wondered if anyone would be interested in this? I have suffered with IBS-D for 6 years and have never met or talked to anyone with IBS. I think meeting up would be a good way for people to share experiences, support each other and share tips on IBS management.This could be a fun, social group where we do activities together or have a more serious focus where we discuss medical issues and invite different health professionals to speak at our meetings. The location can be agreed upon and I can travel anywhere within London.Please do let me know whether you think this is a good/bad idea by hitting reply or sending me a message.All best wishes.


----------



## cw_2009

Im not from london, surpose u could chat on here and then all meet up together.Of course would need to be near a toilet lol 


mulan122 said:


> I would like to start a London based Meetup Group and wondered if anyone would be interested in this? I have suffered with IBS-D for 6 years and have never met or talked to anyone with IBS. I think meeting up would be a good way for people to share experiences, support each other and share tips on IBS management.This could be a fun, social group where we do activities together or have a more serious focus where we discuss medical issues and invite different health professionals to speak at our meetings. The location can be agreed upon and I can travel anywhere within London.Please do let me know whether you think this is a good/bad idea by hitting reply or sending me a message.All best wishes.


----------



## debbie38london

i live in london and love to meet up with other ibs sufferers


----------



## mulan122

That sounds great. Of course I would seek out a suitable venue etc. I read somewhere that we could possibly have free use of a room at the local hospital if enough people signed up to it. Whereabouts in the UK are you based? Is it easy for you to travel to London?


cw_2009 said:


> Im not from london, surpose u could chat on here and then all meet up together.Of course would need to be near a toilet lol


----------



## mulan122

That's fantastic. Is there an area of London is which particularly easy for you to get to? Do you have any ideas for how the group would be run? I was thinking of contacting all the London based GPs and asking them to let their IBS patients know about the support network once I have managed to organise something more substantial. Do you think this is a good idea?


debbie38london said:


> i live in london and love to meet up with other ibs sufferers


----------



## Magpie10

mulan122 said:


> That's fantastic. Is there an area of London is which particularly easy for you to get to? Do you have any ideas for how the group would be run? I was thinking of contacting all the London based GPs and asking them to let their IBS patients know about the support network once I have managed to organise something more substantial. Do you think this is a good idea?


I think this is a great idea - would be interested in meeting up anywhere in Zone 1 or 2. Let us know. It would be great to discuss symptoms and possible solutions with others.


----------



## Trudles

Im from Belvedere, Kent and would definatly be up for a meet =)


----------



## totalhysteria

Hey,I live just north of Brighton, so count me in (as long as I can drive there, don't do the public transport thing)


----------



## selly75

Hello,I would like to come as well I live in Northamptonshire.


----------



## cw_2009

Selly u should set up a northampton meet up group


selly75 said:


> Hello,I would like to come as well I live in Northamptonshire.


----------



## TracyT

Hello. I've just set up a support group in London Bridge. I've listed it on meetups at http://www.meetup.com/London-IBS-Support-Group/ My intention is to create a positive environment where we can learn new things and support each other. Our first talk is Tuesday 26 July at 7.30pm and is on Managing IBS with Herbs that can Help. Would love to meet up with you.


----------



## khav

TracyT said:


> Hello. I've just set up a support group in London Bridge. I've listed it on meetups at http://www.meetup.com/London-IBS-Support-Group/ My intention is to create a positive environment where we can learn new things and support each other. Our first talk is Tuesday 26 July at 7.30pm and is on Managing IBS with Herbs that can Help. Would love to meet up with you.


Hi! Was wondering whether this support group was still taking place? I would be interested in joining! Thanks!


----------



## jim100

Hi All,

Is anyone interested to meetup in London, I live in West London, we can make it in zone 1 or 2.

Regards


----------



## jim100

Bump


----------



## Jay Pal

Hi I live in West London and I would love to meet up for support.

When do people get together?


----------



## Jay Pal

jim100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone interested to meetup in London, I live in West London, we can make it in zone 1 or 2.
> 
> Regards


Hi I live in zone 5 but I can meet up anywhere in west London. When do you want to meet?


----------



## Jay Pal

debbie38london said:


> i live in london and love to meet up with other ibs sufferers


Hi I live in London too! Meeting up is a great idea! When are the meetings?


----------



## Anna Cox

totalhysteria said:


> Hey,I live just north of Brighton, so count me in (as long as I can drive there, don't do the public transport thing)


Hi,

I've started a Brighton IBS Meetup, you should join (http://www.meetup.com/IBS-Meetup-Brighton/) its just a really nice chilled bunch of people talking about they're toilet habits and we meet once a month (next on on 22nd Jan). hope to see you there.

Also, any Londoners keen to meet, let me know because I'm planning to start a London one too.

Anna.


----------

